# A/ux



## macidiot (Aug 23, 2003)

I have only recently heard about A/UX, an old apple implementation of UNIX around the system 5-7 days... I don't really know a lot about it, but I have several old macs and I would like to check A/UX out.  Does anyone know where I can get a copy of it?


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 23, 2003)

I had a copy of it I found some where, I'll see if I still have it.  I never got around to installing it though.


----------



## Easter (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi JohnnyV,


> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I had a copy of it I found some where, I'll see if I still have it.  I never got around to installing it though. *



I'm very interested too on that UNIX ...
If you find the copy, please let me know, I have 4 old Mac that could be turned on with that OS.

Very Thanks_


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 24, 2003)

More information: 
http://www.tecneeq.de/aux_links.html
http://www.nleymann.de/appleAUX/AppleAUXMain.htm
http://www.mactech.com/articles/develop/issue_08/064-078_Morley.html
And the actual download:
here the links: (remember!! only 1 connection with limit to 10KB/s)

ftp://auxanon:[EMAIL PROTECTED]/AUX_3.0.1_Install.toast_image.gz
(126 MB compressed GZ for a 400 MB installationCD)
--------------------------------------
ftp://auxanon:[EMAIL PROTECTED]/AUX_3.0.1_Install_Boot_Disk.diskcopy_image.bin
(1.44 MB floppy disk for diskcopy)
--------------------------------------
ftp://auxanon:[EMAIL PROTECTED]/AUX_3.1_Update.toast_image.gz
(19 MB SW update to 3.1)

Have fun


----------



## RacerX (Aug 24, 2003)

Cheryl, I think some of your links have been censored.

THis forum has had quite a lot of discussion on A/UX, so there is no shortage of information for those doing a search. I posted a link almost two years ago to the images of A/UX... I'll post them again for those who haven't found them.

_*Note: These links are for owners of A/UX who have lost their original copies and need replacements. A/UX has not been released by Apple and (thanks to SCO) most likely will never be released as freeware.*_

_I'm sure all of us fall into that catagory. If you don't, please don't use these links._

A/UX 3.0.1 (toast image) (123.5 MB)
A/UX 3.0.1 install floppy image (1.4 MB)
A/UX 3.1 (toast image) (14.0 MB)


----------



## RacerX (Aug 24, 2003)

Known systems that run A/UX-

Macintosh IIx
Macintosh IIcx
Macintosh IIfx
Macintosh IIci
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Quadra 700
Macintosh Quadra 900
Macintosh Quadra 950
Macintosh Quadra 800

There may be others, but the minimum requirements are a MC68030 w/FPU (either the MC68881 or MC68882) or a MC68040 (not the MC68LC040), 8 MB of RAM and an 80 MB hard drive (to use all of it's features, 160 should be the lower limit).

My Quadra 700 running A/UX has 24 MB of RAM and a 500 MB hard drive, and it seems to run A/UX without any problems. I've been thinking about putting my Quadra 900 back together to run it, but I used the video RAM from it in my Quadra 950 which is still an important part of my work flow.


----------



## macidiot (Aug 24, 2003)

killer, thanks Cheryl and RacerX!


----------



## Easter (Aug 25, 2003)

thankyou very much to all
 :-D


----------

